# good ripped blend of steroid (multi dose) 10ML



## 4910shakeel (Apr 30, 2009)

hi guys anyone no any good rip blends of steroids ie for ripping

10ml bottles with everything in there

any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Most labs do a 10ml vial called Dietandcardio:whistling:


----------



## 4910shakeel (Apr 30, 2009)

haha lol no serious ive heard of pro chem 1 rip

are these anygood


----------



## joevizz (Feb 27, 2011)

basically any blends with Test, Tren and Masteron are good for cutting, WC do one called TNTMAST, most UGL's vials with Test,Tren,Mast have rip in their name 'fast-rip, ripper, ripblend' etc, most are about 200mg/ml so just find a good source from a trusted UGL and you should be G2G


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

4910shakeel said:


> hi guys anyone no any good rip blends of steroids ie for ripping
> 
> 10ml bottles with everything in there
> 
> any help would be much appreciated


LOL...

Your clearly clueless about AAS.

As the guys have said, it wont 'rip you' there isn't a steroid that will do that mate.

If you want to look good, cut the AAS out, diet and cardio and put in some effort.

That is when you will see results.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I used one by Whitechapel Labs called JacktheRipper,it def works but my bowels and internal organs were generally sore.Never again.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Most labs do a 10ml vial called Dietandcardio:whistling:


****ing hell. been crying with laughter on UKM today.


----------



## teesside (Mar 28, 2012)

apex rip 200


----------



## 4910shakeel (Apr 30, 2009)

ok lads thanks for all the feedback and the humour yeah yeah you guys are funnny


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I used lixus rip blend 225 with ROHM anavar. It totally changed my shape. having said that, I don't think the lixus is particularly potent.

I like the look of the ROHM take on "rip blends". It has methyl trienelone ( a few mg) in place of tren ace, allowing more test and mast prop to be dissolved in a ml of oil.

A couple of 10ml vials of a rip blend is perfect for a 6-weeker. The tren does all the work, the mast makes it stretch further, and the test is just enough to prevent "tren dick". 1ml eod works out at 40 days, start PCT on day 43.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fusion pharma do fastrip with test, tren, mast 230mg/ml. am dying to try this blend after my bulk


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm gonna hit a rip blend later this year and think im gonna go with WC TNT Mast 250


----------



## 4910shakeel (Apr 30, 2009)

thanksss guys love this forum keep em coming gotta say you guys no your stuff


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Got some wicked rippin gear here for ya chap pm me, think its rippyoffy blend interested?


----------



## 4910shakeel (Apr 30, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> Got some wicked rippin gear here for ya chap pm me, think its rippyoffy blend interested?


haha funny na cool keep it for yaself got my stuff sorted penty off it aswell


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

What would be the best out of Fuerza labs super rip 240 or global britannic pmt 150?


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Fusion pharma do fastrip with test, tren, mast 230mg/ml. am dying to try this blend after my bulk


Is that with tren a and test p?


----------



## lewilewi (Jan 2, 2012)

Run pro chems one rip a few times with clen. Obviously diets plays a big part but I got pretty ripped from it. I must admit I thought it was pretty good gear and was seeing changes quite early In the cycle. I dunno if ur a fatty or not but if you are id get your diet in check and lean up a bit to get the most out of it.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Only one i've used is prochem 1rip and had to stop due to extreme pip! not sure if there is a pip-less ripblend out there? :confused1:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Med Tech do some nice "Rip" blends


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Vishnu TDT 225mg is very good and smooth.


----------

